# Watch my 4-H rabbits grow X



## IM4Swine (May 7, 2007)

Three of my New Zealand does shouldbe having babies the day after tomorrow or the day after that.Iwill probablyshow five of these babies at ourcounty's 4-H fair when they are about ten weeks old. I will show threeof them in a group together and twoI will show asindividuals. I thought it would be fun to have a thread where I postedpictures of them when they are just born, as they get older, and tellhow they place at the fair.

I put the does' nestboxes in their cages today.


----------



## IM4Swine (May 7, 2007)

This is Icing. She has had a couple of litters before. When I put a nestbox in her cage, she just sniffed the box then hopped away and flopped down on the floor. She always waits until the last minute to build her nest (and she didn't pull fur the other times).


----------



## IM4Swine (May 7, 2007)

This is Cupcake's first litter. I owned Cupcake's parents. I am very excited thata rabbit that I bred willbe having her own babies now.


When I put the nestbox in Cupcake's cage, she started building a nest right away. But she was taking a break when I took this picture.


----------



## IM4Swine (May 7, 2007)

This is Pie's first litter, too. She is from thesame litter Cupcake is from. When I put the nestbox in Pie's cage, shejust ate some of the straw.

When I went back out to take pictures, Pie was laying in hernestbox (she wasn't building a nest or anything - I think she justdecided to take a nap).


----------



## clarzoo (May 7, 2007)

Looks like some lovely New Zealands you've gotthere! Congrats on getting to your second generation. The wins onbunnies you breed yourself always feel a little sweeter, lol!!

Can't wait to watch them grow!





-Lindsay


----------



## IM4Swine (May 9, 2007)

Yesterday morning when I went to the barn,Cupcake and Pie had both pulled some fur. But no one has really donemuch since then. I think Icing has put more straw in her box, butthat's all. Here is a picture of Cupcake's and Pie's nestboxes.


----------



## IM4Swine (May 9, 2007)

Cupcake andIcing are both due today. Iam SO excited. I have been going out to the barn to check on them everyfew hours all day long. Still no babies.


----------



## clarzoo (May 9, 2007)

Look at those nice pretty nests! Good luck, I hope to see a post about new babies from you soon!

:colors:


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 23, 2007)

What happened to the rest of the posts?


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 23, 2007)

And why is there an X after the name? Should I start a new topic? Or is no one really interested in reading it anyway?


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 24, 2007)

I would be interested in reading it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2007)

Anything after a certain time on May 9th is lost.Please continue going I love this thread.

The x stands for threads that lost stuff I believe.


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 24, 2007)

OK. Thanks. I will keep posting stuff. 



I took one ofIcing's babiesto the 4-H rabbit fun show yesterday and showed him as a pre-junior. He was the only pre-junior, so, of course, he won first place. I don't have a picture of him at the show because I didn't have a camera with me. 

(I also showed one of Icing's older sons and he got best in show.)


----------



## Pipp (Jun 24, 2007)

I would be great if you could repost the photos. We can't use attachments here anymore, but if you can post them from a Photobucket account or a similar service, that would be awesome.  

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11950&forum_id=47



sas


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 24, 2007)

I will repost the pictures soon. I don't have them on my photobucket account yet. Photobucket is usuallyVERY slow.



edited to change very slow to VERY slow


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 24, 2007)

One of Pie's bunnies:





Icing and some of her bunnies:








Two more of Icing's bunnies (the one in the back isthe one that I took to the fun 

show):


----------



## Pipp (Jun 24, 2007)

You should copy and paste the line that says 'IMG', that way everybody can see the photos without clicking the link.  

sas


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 24, 2007)

Pie and her bunnies eating dinner:



This feeder wasn't built for nine!!!


----------



## IM4Swine (Jun 24, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> You should copy and paste the line that says 'IMG', that way everybody can see the photos without clicking the link.
> 
> sas


 Okay. I didn't know I could do that. Thank you.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww.....the bunnys are cute!


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 6, 2007)

IM4Swine, you need to post more pictures. I am sure everyone wants to see more pictures of my beautifulbunnies and grandbunnies. If you don't post more pictures soon, I think I'm going to.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2007)

*Ice Cream wrote: *


> IM4Swine, you need to post more pictures. I am sure everyone wants to see more pictures of my beautifulbunnies and grandbunnies.


Ditto.

Oh man, are they ever cute! The cutest! Are you keeping them all? Selling them? Eek, I want, but can't have.


----------



## IM4Swine (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are five of Icing's bunnies. I will probably show four rabbits from Icing's litter at the fair.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 7, 2007)

IM4Swine, you did everything wrong (and forgot to post the picture thatI'm in).

You are supposed to tell how old they are. They are eight weeks old.

You are supposed to tell what you've been doing with them. You have been looking through them occasionally to see which ones you will take to the fair. 

You have been feeding them conditioner. The conditioner has rolled oats, wheat seed, sunflower seeds, and it may have other stuff, too, but I've never looked very closely at it.I just eat it.

Also, you have decided that you will use the buck you showed as a pre-junior at the fun show for showmanshipand you just started working with him today.

Here is a picture of myself and two of my sons.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2007)

BEyond perfect.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> BEyond perfect.


Thank you.


----------



## IM4Swine (Jul 8, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Are you keeping them all? Selling them?


 I will be keeping some of them, but I will have to sell some, too. I would like to keep them all, but I have to buy my own feed. I have some friends, though,(who show rabbits in 4-H, too) that will take some and probably show them in their fairs next year.


----------



## Romeo (Jul 9, 2007)

You forgot this one. How could you forget this picture? It has *me* in it! 

I am the one in the middle. My dad (Ice Cream) is on the left (your left). And the little guy on the right is one of my younger brothers.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 9, 2007)

CUTIE PIES!!


----------



## IM4Swine (Jul 14, 2007)

Today is the first day of the fair. I took the rabbits yesterday. I took five of the little bunnies and my brother took two. The rabbit show will be Monday. I'll take some pictures today if I get a chance.


----------

